# Jeremy Clarkson likes the New GTR!



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

In today's Sunday Times In Gear section, Jeremy calls the new GTR MY11 'A dog-ugly phenomenon'. For JC this is true praise and apart from mis-describing the launch control (did he use it?) he claims the car defy the laws of physics with its handling and performance. 

This is a MUST READ article for many reasons......


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yep, the only write up I can remember in the Times in which JC actually talks about the car being reviewed for the whole article.

High praise indeed from JC and the MY11 GTR goes up against the Jag XKR-S in the new series of TG which starts tonight.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Must get a copy, so he's actually reviewed a car this time and decided it's good because it's actually good and not because of some random reason! Must frame it!!


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Dog ugly? is he mentally retarded? And he says that Alfa's are beautiful???? :chairshot


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Dog ugly? is he mentally retarded? And he says that Alfa's are beautiful???? :chairshot


Beauty, eyes, beholders etc. I actually agree with him (have always loved him but not always agreed). Some people do think it is ugly and I disagree it doesn't turn heads but his analysis of the eating DBS/599 instead of it being a lovely place to be (no one could legitimately claim the cabin is Bentley/Audi/Merc good) it is epic.

I guess that is why we all driving one and not an R8 - Jeremy I salute you and am looking forward to a glass of wine and Top Gear this evening.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> Beauty, eyes, beholders etc. I actually agree with him (have always loved him but not always agreed). Some people do think it is ugly and I disagree it doesn't turn heads but his analysis of the eating DBS/599 instead of it being a lovely place to be (no one could legitimately claim the cabin is Bentley/Audi/Merc good) it is epic.
> 
> I guess that is why we all driving one and not an R8 - Jeremy I salute you and am looking forward to a glass of wine and Top Gear this evening.


 Doesn't turn heads? i strongly disagree my friend. Park her up in the middle of town and watch the attention it gets... heaps of people especially in the city.

R8's are over rated and over priced.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Doesn't turn heads? i strongly disagree my friend. Park her up in the middle of town and watch the attention it gets... heaps of people especially in the city.
> 
> R8's are over rated and over priced.


Read it back - I said I _disagree_ it doesn't turn heads - double neg ;-)

I take 10 minutes to get out of petrol station as people want to take photos.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Itching to see the MY11 on the TG track. Just hope it's dry, as it's not going to post a very quick time on the Dunlops in the wet :runaway:

Last GT-R lap time 1.19.7, my prediction for MY11 1.18.9 ('ish) or not 

GT-R is beautiful, just not in an Italian sort of way IMHO.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Great review

Praise indeed and got me thinking; should I get one?

... Or wait for 2012, Spec R/GT 3


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Great review
> 
> Praise indeed and got me thinking; should I get one?
> 
> ... Or wait for 2012, Spec R/GT 3


Cobb Tuned MY'09/'10 with GTC/Miltek still faster. I cannot see the improvements making me upgrade (for the money) until 2012 if an extrodinary jump or R36 in 2013/14.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Any Tuned Gt-R is faster than the standard one.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> Read it back - I said I _disagree_ it doesn't turn heads - double neg ;-)
> 
> I take 10 minutes to get out of petrol station as people want to take photos.


:nervous:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

So was it only me who read the first paragraph and say out loud "But, I have!"? 

:runaway:



Fantastic review. Good to see his love of GT-Rs has not dimmed.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree David it`s a glowing review,really captures what the car is all about.if all Clarkson can come up with by the way of a creative slagging is `a dog ugly phenomenon`then clearly he loves the GTR.Praise indeed.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> :nervous:


Sorry ;-) Didn't mean to be rude!!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> So was it only me who read the first paragraph and say out loud "But, I have!"?
> 
> :runaway:
> 
> ...


Hmmm thank god it wasn't just me. Did read it to a lady friend who said - now that is why you don't get invited to parties haha!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

In the article he says that the "old" car didn't change up gear very quickly, but the new one did.. I wouldn't have thought there any difference in this area, any comments from the MY11 owners?. I know my MY10 is v quick to change, up and down (especially if in manual and tranny R).


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

what's with the superior gear change on the MY11... is there a mechanical or software upgrade publicised?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

It's apparently mechanically identical, but I'm sure the TCM map has been updated, as it certainly felt smoother and quicker than my 09.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> It's apparently mechanically identical, but I'm sure the TCM map has been updated, as it certainly felt smoother and quicker than my 09.


I do not notice much difference apart from the new model holding the car in a lower gear for longer when in Auto mode. When changing in full R mode I believe both cars are virtually identical.


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

The R35 GTR is an awesome piece of engineering..... ugly? maybe BUT Ive had kids and teenagers dropping to their knees and bowing, I've had guys & girls hanging out their car windows taking pictures and filming on their phones and once in a traffic jam an old man in an electric wheelchair taped on my window and said" this car is the best thing since sliced bread was invented" which I take as very high praise indeed  
As a young 47 year old I guess I now have urber street cred, lol:thumbsup:

I never ever had any of this whilst driving any of my Porsches...... 

Hen

PS. R8 looks too much like a TT


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

deleted - paste errors


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I wouldn't normally cut and paste a whole article but it is from a Murdoch paper which forces everyone to subscribe so I see doing so in this instance as a service. Here is a cut and paste from SundayTimes.com of the article. Feel free to delete if this violates ToS etc.

*Jeremy Clarkson Sunday Times Ingear 26/6/11*
Are you a serious car enthusiast? I mean, really serious? Do you drive round every corner as fast as the laws of physics will allow? Do you open the taps whenever you can to revel in the intoxicating, mesmerising power of internal combustion? Does G-force tickle your G-spot? Do you talk about torque at parties? Are cars, for you, the light and the life and the meaning of everything? Right. Well why don’t you have a Nissan GT-R, then?

The GT-R is not designed to impress other people. There is no hand-stitched leather and no monogrammed luggage. It’s a Nissan, too — a Morphy Richards in a world where Dolce & Gabbana rules. Does it look good? No. Will it turn heads? No. But only because no one’s neck muscles can move that fast.

The GT-R is designed to examine carefully the scientific laws that govern movement and then systematically to break them. It is designed to go faster than you ever thought possible, possess more grip than is physically allowed, change gear more quickly than you can blink and stop with such ferocity that you can actually feel your face coming off. No style. Just engineering.

It is made in a hermetically sealed factory, which is climatically controlled to ensure all the components are in the same state of thermal expansion when they go together. The tyres — this says a lot — are filled with nitrogen because the normal air used in humdrum cars such as Ferraris and Aston Martins is too unpredictable. It expands and contracts appreciably according to tyre temperature. Nitrogen does not.

Then you have the wheels. They are knurled to stop the tyres coming adrift during cornering. Does a Ferrari have that? No. It’s not necessary.

The new 2011 GT-R is built along exactly the same lines but now there’s more power, more grip, more downforce and even more speed. It’s still not designed to impress your passengers. It’s designed to hurt them.

Let’s begin with a standing-start full-bore acceleration run. You put the gearbox in race mode, and then you hold down the traction control button for a moment, put your left foot on the brake and mash your right foot into the carpet. When the revs have settled, and the 523-horsepower 3.8-litre twin-turbocharged engine is screaming its head off, you take your foot off the brake.

What happens next is extraordinary. There is no wheelspin. The clutch does not slip. One second you are stationary, and the next you are doing 100mph. Imagine sitting in a deckchair in your garden on a summer’s day. It’s quiet and peaceful and you are enjoying the birdsong. Then you are hit from behind by a Boeing 747. That’s what the acceleration feels like in a GT-R. Absolutely unbefrigginglievable.

Of course, there are lightweight, low-riding trackday cars that, on paper, can get from 0 to 60 just as quickly. But they don’t get from 0 to 5 with anything like the savagery. And they run out of puff at 100. The GT-R does not. It just keeps on going, and when you get to the red line, you pull the paddle and instantly — not something that could be said of the previous model — the next gear is engaged. I have never experienced anything quite like it, if I’m honest. It’s wild. It’s relentless. It’s intoxicating. It’s amazing.

Certainly, you should never use the launch control in this car unless you are bracing your head against the headrest at the time. Because if you’re not, the whiplash could put you in hospital.

It’s the same story in the corners, where the steering wheel becomes nothing more than a handle to hold on to so as to prevent yourself from being flung out of the seat. I should like very much to see an x-ray photograph of someone’s heart when they are cornering a GT-R, because one thing’s for sure. The G-force is so severe, there’s no way it would be heart-shaped.

I was desperate after just a couple of laps of the Top Gear test track to turn off the traction control. This would let the car slide, which would a) be more fun and b) reduce the pressure on my neck. But it’s not wise to turn off the safety features, because if you spin a GT-R, you will break many complicated components.

So, the GT-R is very good. But I know what you’re thinking. You’re thinking that you’d still much prefer a Ferrari 599 or Aston Martin DBS. If that’s the case, I’m obviously not getting the message across. The Nissan will eat cars like this. Chew them up; spit them out. Bring whatever you like to the party. The GT-R will blitz it. It blitzes everything. It recently blitzed the Nürburgring in 7 minutes and 24 seconds. Do you know anything else with numberplates that could get round as fast? Because I don’t.

Of course, a Ferrari is a much nicer thing to own and to behold and to touch, but when it comes to the business of driving, or going from point A to point B as fast as possible, no Ferrari would see which way the GT-R went. Ferrari is Manchester United. The GT-R is Barcelona.

There are, however, some problems. First of all, it is extremely ugly. It tries to be unshowy in the same way as a bouncer tries to be unshowy when he slips into a dinner jacket. You can always see the tattoos and the neck like a birthday cake, so you know. You know with the GT-R, too, because of the scoops and the exhaust tailpipes, which are even fatter than before.

Inside, it’s worse. I can see what Nissan has tried to do. Keep it simple. But the slab of carbon fibre on the centre console is embarrassing, and the central command unit, which shows you the state of all the components and how many g you generated in the last bend? No. It’s all a bit too fast and furious for my taste. A bit too Jason Statham.

I wish Nissan had had the guts to truly hide its light under a bushel. As it did with the old Skyline. Not to pretend.

But, that said, the GT-R is a proper four-seater and it has a boot into which you could fit many things. It is also surprisingly quiet and remarkably comfortable even on a traditional potholed British road. Of course, there’s a harshness to the feel, a sound that hints at the racetrack, but there’s no volume. And I like that.

I also like the price. Yes, it’s rocketed up by about £10,000 to £69,950, and that’s a lot for a Nissan. But it’s much less than half what you’d have to pay for a slower, less electrifying Ferrari 458. And it’s not as though the salesman can mug you with a list of options, because I’ve been on the online configurator and there aren’t any.

The new GT-R is demonstrably better than the old one. It’s faster, and the gearbox is a significant improvement. This means it’s demonstrably better than what was a benchmark. Yes, it’s an ugly son of a bitch, and there are some stupid gimmicks, but this car is a genuine phenomenon.

You’re interested in cars. You love driving. You like engineering. You have to have a GT-R. It’s that simple.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Final conclusion was 4 out of 5 stars "a dog ugly phenomenon".

What is unsual for those who don't often read JC's column is that it is rare for his car reviews to actually be about the car. Normally between 2/3 and 3/4 of the total copy is filled with details of his relationship, what he had for dinner last night, where he went on holidays etc.

This is a rare example of a complete column dedicated to the car, which perhaps speaks volumes.

I am not in the least sure what the hell he is on about re: the interior? I think the interior is head and shoulders above the R8 I recently looked at when the Canary Wharf Motor Expo was on. The R8 Spyder was a lovely looking car, but apart from the gorgeous gated gear shift you could have been in an Audi A3. As for the MFD, surely if you switch it to Map or a functional display it is no different from a BMW iDrive?

I think he was clearly looking for anything to hang negatives from. I can see the point re: the exterior it isn't classically pretty like the R8 or Italian cars (or even a 911). But he has to be smoking crack to make comments like that about the interior which I personally think (build quality issues aside, and I am experiencing many of those) is one of the more attractive available on a sub £100k sports car and many above that price.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Such a good review, you had to post it twice?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice work Andy :thumbsup: I've been waiting for somebody to do that coz they'd run out of the sunday times by the time i got to the shop!

I do love Jeremy Clarkson but he doesn't half speak a load of balls sometimes. Of course it turns heads...every single time i take it out. And the interior is fine. Yes it's not as good as a lambo or ferrari but it's certainly good enough for me. 

But overall lots of praise for our beasts :clap:


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Not quite related but what`s this i keep seeing ` ***8217` ? (in the original cut and pastefrom AndyE14 above)


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Such a good review, you had to post it twice?


I noticed the weird ***8217 thing in the paste so thought I had replaced the quoted version with the flat text. Clearly I didn't but I have now deleted the superfluous post.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The numbers are just a strange artifact with pasting in quotation marks and suchlike, the forum doesn't like it for some reason.

On the whole a good review, on the interior, meh, japanese cars are always criticised on that.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> The numbers are just a strange artifact with pasting in quotation marks and suchlike, the forum doesn't like it for some reason.
> 
> On the whole a good review, on the interior, meh, japanese cars are always criticised on that.


Clarkson always takes things to extremes for effect... He likes Mercs so is bound to hate the "younger feel" of the GTR. Trouble is people take him too seriously - much more seriously than he takes himself ( which is why I've got a lot of time for the guy even when I disagree with him. )


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I do not notice much difference apart from the new model holding the car in a lower gear for longer when in Auto mode. When changing in full R mode I believe both cars are virtually identical.


Yes, but all this is software controlled and you can "make" the err only 3 years "old" car change up and down just as fast / slow as you require. and as you all know where I am coming from when I still maintain if you have a pre 2011 car there aint any point in "upgrading" to a newer car, especially if you save the £20k premium and modify it yourself for a much much much faster car for a lot less money !!! 

PS I do like the blue tho !


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

20k-30k at SVM I bet you can build a rocket 8 sec car at S.P..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I've said it before and I am quite happy to say it again, and again and again and for Dave Yu's sake, again - there aint no point in buying a 2011 car unless you have money to burn in which case, as you quite rightly say, - go burn it at SVM, Litchfeilds, or anywhere else and get yourself a better performing car than a 2011 car FOR A LOT LESS MONEY


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Steve said:


> I've said it before and I am quite happy to say it again, and again and again and for Dave Yu's sake, again - there aint no point in buying a 2011 car unless you have money to burn in which case, as you quite rightly say, - go burn it at SVM, Litchfeilds, or anywhere else and get yourself a better performing car than a 2011 car FOR A LOT LESS MONEY


+1^100.

Correct.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> I've said it before and I am quite happy to say it again, and again and again and for Dave Yu's sake, again - there aint no point in buying a 2011 car unless you have money to burn in which case, as you quite rightly say, - go burn it at SVM, Litchfeilds, or anywhere else and get yourself a better performing car than a 2011 car FOR A LOT LESS MONEY


Hmm, that's exactly the sort of thing Clarkson would say. Plenty of people would disagree, in that there are many reasons why people would want the newer car over the old one - just because you see no reason "don't make it so."


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

sidepipe said:


> Hmm, that's exactly the sort of thing Clarkson would say. Plenty of people would disagree, in that there are many reasons why people would want the newer car over the old one - just because you see no reason "don't make it so."


Indeed as someone who is disinclined to ever go down the mod route, the 2011 does exactly what I want it to (and sadly many things I don't want it to) compared to the 2010.

Issues with my car aside some of the inbuilt 2011 mods are going to be difficult to deliver as aftermarket extras. I happen to think that the 2011 is a lot better looking and more purposeful than my old 2010.

You can't knock people for choosing an upgraded car with some better features (albeit with some additional issues). I like the 12 month servicing, 3 year service package at £499 and the new colour and relative exclusivity of the new model compared to the old one.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

each to there own. there are pro's and cons to both. 

the way i looked at it was:

£70k for my11 with cobra tracker, y-pipe, reverse camera, 3 year service, 3 years warrenty

£45k for low milage gtr with sat nav + £2.5k for my11 front bumper + 1k for tracker + £750 for camera + £2.5k for servicing costs over 3 years + £13.5k for svm 750R upgrade. = about £65k and no standard warrenty
if i was going that route i would want the gear box cooler and at least first gear upgrade so i can have launch control like the my11 has. (if your going to have a rocket ship may as well have star trek warp drive insalled) this come to about £70k as well. 

Every time i think about it i change my mind. the only reason i keep with my11 is because when i test drove it iwas thinking why would you weant anything faster.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Impossible said:


> Every time i think about it i change my mind. the only reason i keep with my11 is because when i test drove it iwas thinking why would you weant anything faster.


Are you now thinking you might want do a bit of tuning ? Was in the same boat myself and have decided to buy an earlier car as i`ll most certainly be fettling here and there.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Steve said:


> I've said it before and I am quite happy to say it again, and again and again and for Dave Yu's sake, again - there aint no point in buying a 2011 car unless you have money to burn in which case, as you quite rightly say, - go burn it at SVM, Litchfeilds, or anywhere else and get yourself a better performing car than a 2011 car FOR A LOT LESS MONEY


Again, it's not all about numbers. 

Every review says the 2011 car is better to drive.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

well my my11 arrives in september. I wont be tuning that anytime soon. 

I'll defo tune if they can make it undetectabale. if not ill wait 1-2 years unless I take a liking to the R36. But god know's what the future holds.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Philip said:


> Again, it's not all about numbers.
> 
> Every review says the 2011 car is better to drive.


It is better to drive the whole stiffness/suspension set up feels a lot better if a little harsh over speed bumps. I don't see how you easily replicate that by a few tuning tweaks.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

I decided the 2011 was well worth the extra money. Since becoming a member of the GTROC it's become clear to me Nissan have done a lot of work on the 2011. Forgetting the VAT increase, I think the price increase was region of £7.5k. Seems like a lot of bug fixing has gone on, along with a good deal of refinement of gearbox software, suspension, brakes, engine and styling. New 2011 basically cost me about £15-18k more than a low mileage 2010 at dealer prices. Cheap for what you get, and the 2011 low cost service deal takes the edge of the price increase. The service deal alone could be worth best part of half the cost increase.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Didn't feel the need to justify my own decision to buy a 2011 car over an old one, but people have mentioned some of the reasons. For me, I didn't want to spend 40k+ on a car that I couldn't know the FULL history of - like was it run in properly for example.

Mind you, I would have had to respray it Daytona Blue as a first step, which would have killed most of the price difference before I even started


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

As Clarkson says the MY2011 has moved the game on and Nissan has produced some hard to beat magic, but IMHO, its no game changer and I love MY2010 model wrapped in Orange as I still feel exclusive and have the Beast above all to tame those naughty Porsches.....

Well done for those that bought the MY2011, it is an awesome car and still worth the modest price increase....thanks for keeping it real....:thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

If I had the extra cash lying around to upgrade then I would. But I don't so I am not. Simples ;-)

For me it is like iPad. I have a 1 and will go to 3 but the cost/step change isn't worth the upgrade (for me personally) to go to the 2.

I do keep asking when I can put a deposit on an R36 though mwahahahaha


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> If I had the extra cash lying around to upgrade then I would. But I don't so I am not. Simples ;-)
> 
> For me it is like iPad. I have a 1 and will go to 3 but the cost/step change isn't worth the upgrade (for me personally) to go to the 2.
> 
> I do keep asking when I can put a deposit on an R36 though mwahahahaha


I reckon that if you've spent money on a previous model modding it etc already then the reasons to upgrade are probably insignificant compared to the money it would cost. The double whammy is that modded cars go for less money than stock ( which is one reason why I won't be modding mine any time soon. )

So, despite my slight ribbing of Steve above, I actually agree with his sentiment in those circumstances - and to be fair to him I think that's what he meant, although he probably doesn't understand why someone would NOT want to mod the car :chairshot

For me though it was a no brainer... the additional cost over the old model is much less than the 10k being banded about by the press in real terms - they compare the standard previous version at 17.5% VAT with the enhanced ( specced like the old black ) at 20% VAT and a stronger yen. I also want to keep the warranty for as long as I can, and didn't have an old car to get rid of 

Mind you, I also bought a 28k mini, so maybe I do have money to burn :nervous:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

...some of us were lucky enough to pay 15% VAT on our cars!! :wavey:

D


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> ...some of us were lucky enough to pay 15% VAT on our cars!! :wavey:
> 
> D


:bawling:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> ...some of us were lucky enough to pay 15% VAT on our cars!! :wavey:
> 
> D


and sod all for the car


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> ...some of us were lucky enough to pay 15% VAT on our cars!! :wavey:
> 
> D


That is what made the trade in such good value


----------

